# Anyone feeling like giving some feedback?



## DredFul (Aug 23, 2014)

I've been making some "artwork" on paint.net by myself for some time now as a side hobby. I'm nowhere near good at this stuff but I'm happy with what I've come up with.

My point is to develop my skills and switch to Photoshop at some point in the future.

Anyway I thought it would be good to receive some feedback of my work and after some thinking I decided to turn to SSO.

If you could share your opinion on these or give any tips I would greatly appreciate it. Or just tell me what kind of reaction/thoughts you get from these.




Thank you.
-Dred

(I didn't make the reaper, the skull or the girl)


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 1, 2014)

I dig it a lot actually. Really neat stuff!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 1, 2014)

I really like the green one.


----------



## Shimme (Sep 1, 2014)

Pretty cool, the one thing that jumps out at me (and I'm a complete layman on visual art) is that some of those red whorls jump out and look like they're layered on top of the image rather than being a part of. The other thing is that the fractalish effect on the first image goes away rather abruptly when put next to the blurrs on the right side, it's a jarring transition and it made it harder for me to understand that the central figure was actually a woman.


----------



## DredFul (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks guys!

@Shimme: I agree about the red. About the first image: I still have the unrendered(or whatever) file so I'll fine tune it a bit. Thanks for the detailed feedback!


----------

